# Help using/building MFS Tools 3.2 for Bolt??



## MrMan (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello TiVo Community!
I've tried to build MFS Tools 3.2 for Linux (prebuilt version please? ) on a VM (just to test it out before actually using it) and I get an error (see the attached log).
There was something wrong with off64_t as well, IIRC I defined it as off_t?
How should I go about using MFS Tools on my TiVo Bolt once the program is built? I'll build it on a real computer or copy the one built on a VM to a computer, but is there anything specific to the Bolt that I need to know about? Also, what is the size limit?
Thanks in advance =)
Also: Does the version on SourceForge require me to lose all my shows? If not, can I just use that one?


----------



## MrMan (Jul 5, 2017)

mfs tools - Pastebin.com
Here is the error log.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

There are several issues using MFSTools 3.2 with Bolts. Currently MFSTools 3.2 cannot copy or restore Bolt images. You can add an external drive with it. I am currently trying to fix that issue in my spare time. I do not have write access to the sourceforge repository. I have a local repository that I have done a lot of work fixing some of the issues you are experiencing. Also you need to make sure you have all the dependencies when you are compiling. Have you read the readme files that reference how to setup your system to compile the program.


----------



## MrMan (Jul 5, 2017)

jmbach said:


> There are several issues using MFSTools 3.2 with Bolts. Currently MFSTools 3.2 cannot copy or restore Bolt images. You can add an external drive with it. I am currently trying to fix that issue in my spare time. I do not have write access to the sourceforge repository. I have a local repository that I have done a lot of work fixing some of the issues you are experiencing. Also you need to make sure you have all the dependencies when you are compiling. Have you read the readme files that reference how to setup your system to compile the program.


I didn't see the built version  Can I have the local repository that you are working on so I can copy the shows from the small hard drive to the big one?


----------



## MrMan (Jul 5, 2017)

jmbach said:


> There are several issues using MFSTools 3.2 with Bolts. Currently MFSTools 3.2 cannot copy or restore Bolt images. You can add an external drive with it. I am currently trying to fix that issue in my spare time. I do not have write access to the sourceforge repository. I have a local repository that I have done a lot of work fixing some of the issues you are experiencing. Also you need to make sure you have all the dependencies when you are compiling. Have you read the readme files that reference how to setup your system to compile the program.


I didn't see the built version  Can I have the local repository that you are working on so I can copy the shows from the small hard drive to the big one?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

MrMan said:


> I didn't see the built version  Can I have the local repository that you are working on so I can copy the shows from the small hard drive to the big one?


First and foremost, if you use MFSTools 3.2 as it currently coded, you will likely lose all your recordings on your Bolt. Currently MFSTools 3.2, based on several members reported experiences, will attempt to copy the drive and fail. If you try to boot the drive in your Bolt, it will reformat that drive. Then when you put your old drive back in, it wipes out all the shows. As such, I am not sure if MFSTools is fixed and you copy the drive successfully, that the same thing won't happen. My current debugging seems to indicate that MFSTools fails at writing the new drives APM because partitions 2,3,4,5,6,7 all are zero byte in size and as such all have the same starting sector in their description and are not written to the new APM.

If you are up to debugging the code to get it to copy a Bolt image successfully and share the fix when you are done, I am all for that. However, I would not try using it with any Bolt you are wanting to save the recordings until it has been verified that changing the drive will not cause a reformat of an operational image.


----------



## MrMan (Jul 5, 2017)

jmbach said:


> First and foremost, if you use MFSTools 3.2 as it currently coded, you will likely lose all your recordings on your Bolt. Currently MFSTools 3.2, based on several members reported experiences, will attempt to copy the drive and fail. If you try to boot the drive in your Bolt, it will reformat that drive. Then when you put your old drive back in, it wipes out all the shows. As such, I am not sure if MFSTools is fixed and you copy the drive successfully, that the same thing won't happen. My current debugging seems to indicate that MFSTools fails at writing the new drives APM because partitions 2,3,4,5,6,7 all are zero byte in size and as such all have the same starting sector in their description and are not written to the new APM.
> 
> If you are up to debugging the code to get it to copy a Bolt image successfully and share the fix when you are done, I am all for that. However, I would not try using it with any Bolt you are wanting to save the recordings until it has been verified that changing the drive will not cause a reformat of an operational image.


I'm not very good at C (or C++), sorry 
What is the APM?
*Edit: *Could I use another disk for now until MFS Tools is fixed then merge the two?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

You can use the ISO posted in the MFSTools 3.2 thread to add an external hard drive to your Bolt and then when the program is fixed, merge the two into one drive. The scenerio you describe will not work.

APM is the Apple Partition Map that describes the partition layout of the drive.


----------

